# new 29 gallon journey?????



## InfiniteGlory (Dec 17, 2012)

I have a 4 gallon tank that I started out with and wanted to move to a larger tank so I visited petco during their $1/gallon sale and picked up a 10 gallon tank.

Now that I have it all setup with a canister filter, lights and hood and just need to add in the water, substrate, transfer the plants over and do a fish in cycle with some platys. I get a call from my neighbor asking if I want a bare 29 gallon with flat plastic lid and wood stand.....for free. I couldn't pass it up and now have to start the plan all over since I can't put the 29 on any of the furniture in the living room and it has a stand anyway so why not use it.

But I am still kind of reluctant since I sometimes struggled to keep up with the maintenance of the 4 and figured a 10 would be a good step up. Two kids and work and life....you know the typical things. Now the 29 comes along and I am thinking 'Will I be in over my head?" Not to mention all the plants I will need to buy.


----------



## jadaBlu (Feb 14, 2013)

I am going to do a 50 eventually. Instead of doing it now I am setting aside the stuff I need and I will wait until I have a handle on what I am working with now. No point in turning down a tank. It's hard not be compulsive with fish keeping. Waiting is the hardest part.


----------

